# Tuscan Mirror with Destressed finished on pine



## RDSpears (Dec 3, 2014)

Customer wanted a free standing bathroom mirror made of pine 30x84 with distressed finished. Well I have completed the frame and installed mirror in the frame ready for the finish. Customer chose dark walnut finish and is ok with the samples provided. Now I am trying to determine how to make the finish look distressed with holes notches etc. any suggestions? Thanks in advance. RD:smile::grin::frown:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

meat tenderizing hammer..
chain, hammer or your high heel shoes to add dents......
spot sand w/ coarse sandpaper to distress the finish...
Add cracks to the wood using a chisel and hammer....
poke/scratch w/ a screwdriver...
use a wire brush to put on light scratches....
drill small holes


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

What Stick said, but think I would remove the mirror first!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> What Stick said, but think I would remove the mirror first!


he didn't say if he wanted to save the mirror or not....


----------



## wags999 (Nov 6, 2013)

Remember less can be more at times...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was looking at some distressed finish items at a furniture store and they said they used a glove with a bunch of brads or finishing nails sticking through the back and the wearer kept back-handing the surface until it looked distressed enough.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I was looking at some distressed finish items at a furniture store and they said they used a glove with a bunch of brads or finishing nails sticking through the back and the wearer kept back-handing the surface until it looked distressed enough.


Ooooch, that hurts!

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah my thoughts too Herb, maybe was specially made with a plate between but the idea is sound- if you like that sort of thing. Maybe driving some nails through a Ping pong paddle instead? 

My sister in law had me make a tv stand for her and she used some craft paint that you lightly sand after different coats of different colors. Every time I see it I tell her it looks good, just needs a decent paint job. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Wire wheel on a drill? Vary the speed, pressure and stiffness to create the patterns.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

if it is going to be painted (but I guess stained only) there are other things you can do.

in the past what I have done, stain first (especially because it is pine) then on some of the spots where it would normally wear, use either a little bit of Vaseline (very very carefully), or rub candlewax over. paint over that. the Vaseline and candlewax affects the sticking of the paint coat. afterwards use a wire brush/scotch brite sanding pad carefully. the places where the paint doesn't stick, will typically be the easiest to get off. 

I have also seen where people afterwards use a little bit of gel stain carefully in spots to mimic dirt built up.


----------

